# rubber roof over rolled asphalt ? ?



## btownpa (Jan 30, 2009)

ok so I have a leaking roof problem on a house I own. it is about 2/12 pitch , with built in gutter and then about a 4x10ft flat area where a bed room extends out away from the house. 
looking down from the peak it looks somthing like this 

_____------______

the solid line represents the built in guter and the dotted line being the flat roof where the bed room extends about 4ft out from the house.

now this roof is a old rolled asphalt roof that has been coated many times with roof pitch. it leaks over the bed room where the flat roof is , the water does not drain from that area . I recoated the flat area 3 months ago an now it is just starting to leak, I dont want to just coat it again to have it leak soon after, but it is not really in my budget to put on a new roof and do it rite.a guy near me sometimes sells surplus building supplys and he has carlisle fleecback epdm in 10x50 ft rolls . now is it possible to glue or mechaincaly fasten that down on top of my current roof . a 10x50ft roll would allow me to only have one seem and i could keep the seem up on the roof farther where there is pitch. ok so i hope that all makes sence. i just need to figure out the best way to fix this so it will last longer than 3 months . but i wanted to ask all you roofers for your advice and input ,so what should i do with my  up roof?
thanks in advance
..............................Dennis


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Pictures please, lines mean nothing.

If it's leaking, tear it off. There is probably alot of trapped mositure in roof assembly and a strong chance there is rotten wood.

If you choose not to heed my words of advice, 
mechanically attach the membrane, and also install some one way breather vents to exhaust any moisture that is currently, or may migrate in the future, within the existing roof. 

Better yet call a qualified roofing contractor, as this isn't a DIY forum.


----------



## btownpa (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for the input Grumpy , 
I do not have the money to hire a roofing contractor, this house has eatin up all my cash. we remodeled the inside of this house last fall , i bought the house from a bank and when i first looked at it , it was raining like crazy out and i saw no water damage on the inside . it started leaking during my ownership as far as i know. I will say it was a mistake to not get on the roof before hand and take a beter look. im sure you are right about moisture being trapped . so i guess if im going to roof over the current roof i beter install some venting in the sofit near where it is leaking to be sure it has a chance to dry out . as far as i can see , there is only one vent near the peak on the rear of the house, all the sofit is curently non vented . i will gladly listen to all the advice i can get . oh and just for the record my spelling ability is not the greatest 
....Dennis


----------

